# the new humi!



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/mKRmy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6P6Qs.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful sight, looks like it's well on it's way to being filled already!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

yes sir
http://i.imgur.com/MzPEt.jpg

i decided to use the drawers


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Duuude, good call, that looks sharp!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Purrty. Looks like ya may need another one soon. Lol.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

n00b said:


> http://i.imgur.com/mKRmy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/6P6Qs.jpg


Holy crap that's nice! Not a big Undercrown fan are you?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

zephead61 said:


> Holy crap that's nice! Not a big Undercrown fan are you?


this is my store. CK's Cigar Shop


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice Chris! was that custom made?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

android said:


> very nice Chris! was that custom made?


no.. premade.. ordered


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful site, nice job Chris :thumb:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats ! That's Badazz !


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is sweet. I love it and am subsequently very jealous!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wowie!!


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

All I can say is wow! Like your site also.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you sirs! im constantly improving and adding inventory


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

Im at a loss of words .. I see the Cigar Gods are treating you well !


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy Havana!!! Lots of Undercrown and V's. Saw an Ashton VSG box also and some Black Markets. A jaw-dropping image with pings of growing envy and jealousy


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats, nice job chris


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

extremely jealous! what a beaut, congratulations


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Those big humis aren't very good.
Send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I was going to ask if you were opening a shop. Then reading through, realised you already have! Very nice collection!


----------



## pkny1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice humi! 

As for the website.. Is it down? (can't get it to load)
Shucks, kinda wanted to see that site..


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

wow!...............NICE!!


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

That's incredible.


----------

